# Does the snow park level up?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 22, 2018)

It says "Level 1", but I'm not sure if that means there are other levels.


----------



## J087 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes, it says the max level is 2 when you are trying to order it.
It will probably change shape and become more fancy.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## arbra (Jan 22, 2018)

Level 1 is 100 snowflakes, level 2 is 150 snowflakes, as an fyi


----------



## ESkill (Jan 22, 2018)

We'll be able to keep it as an amenity forever right?  That's a lot of work to put in if we lose it once the event is over.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 23, 2018)

arbra said:


> Level 1 is 100 snowflakes, level 2 is 150 snowflakes, as an fyi



Ohh, thank you for this information! I wasn't thinking, and I started crafting my pool the day the event started, so I won't be able to craft the snow park for a few days yet. Now that I know what to save for the snow park, I may craft a few extra outfits to dress my villagers in once I have more than 250 snowflakes saved.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jan 23, 2018)

I want to get the snow park just to have my campers snowboarding in the middle of July.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 24, 2018)

ESkill said:


> We'll be able to keep it as an amenity forever right?  That's a lot of work to put in if we lose it once the event is over.



It's not really any work. I was done with everything in 12 animal cycles. There is no reason to think we wouldn't keep it. Nothing we have made before has been taken away and it wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Jan 26, 2018)

That looks pretty nice. I just got mine so now I wait while I hoard some snowflakes ~


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 1, 2018)

I currently have the Level 2 Snow Park at my Campsite, but for some reason, I don't see it listed in my Amenities items... I assumed it would be under 'Generic' since the 'Special' Amenity tab is disabled. Perhaps once I remove it from my campsite it will show up? Or, was this a temporary amenity just for the event?


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 1, 2018)

You can remove it from camp and replace it, I just checked.

Interestingly though, in my game the item shows as the level 1 icon, with "lvl. 1" below it. After a brief heartattack I found that when I placed it it still showed up as level 2 though.


----------

